# Amplificador de 80w ajuste de bias



## mario17farias (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola gente del foro, acabo de terminar el "amplificador sin pretensiones de 80w" del amigo Crimson, con la debida aclaración de que  use el PCB Wizard e hice una copia casi exacta del original, revise el diseño varias veces antes de pasarlo a la baquelita. el tema esta en que al parecer me tiré los TIP cuando conecte la alimentación para ajustar el bias porque calentaron en el acto pero no demasiado adjunto fotos de la placa armada espero que el amigo Crimson pueda echarme una mano, el archivo.pcb no lo tengo ahora porque lo deje en el trabajo, pero creo que sería la clave para determinar la causa de algun posible fallo por problemas del diseño mio.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 28, 2014)

En el foro hay un hilo de ajuste de Bias, si usas el buscador podría decirte que tienes un 100% de probabilidad de encontrarlo 

Salu2!


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola Mario, lo primero que hay que hacer es ver si no hay un error de armado. Cuando conectás la alimentación (por supùesto sin parlante conectado) ¿cuánto es la tensión en la salida de parlante? Si es 0V vamos bien, pero si tiene tensión positiva o negativa estamos en problemas.
Ver el archivo adjunto 115686
El circuito es sencillo.Primero hay que ver que funcione correctamente (0V en la salida) y luego vemos el tema del bias. ¿El transistor driver y el que está sobre el disipador -multiplicador de Vbe- son ambos MPSA42? sino el patillaje es diferente. Conviene un vistazo al pcb que hiciste, igual trataré de descubrir algo en la foto.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 28, 2014)

Crimson, así es, los dos transistores son MPSA42, yo creo que la clave estaría en echarle un vistazo al pcb que hice, yo por mi parte lo compare con el tuyo miles de veces antes de pasarlo a la baquelita, pero muchas veces la ansiedad de encontrar el error a uno lo enseguese mas, mañana subo el archivo sin falta.
Ahora bien, mi duda tambien esta en si es normal que se caliente los Tip apenas les llegue alimentación?


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2014)

No es normal para nada, es más, ese amplificador está hecho para que trabaje a poca temperatura. Medile la salida de parlante, fijate si tiene 0V, conectá si tenés un par de pinzas cocodrilo en los terminales del tester, cosa de darle un encendido rápido a ver qué pasa. Punta negra a masa (0V) y punta roja a la salida de parlante. Comentanos a ver qué tensión tiene.

EDITO: subí el archivo en multisim12, a ver si nos ayuda.

Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 29, 2014)

Crimson lastimosamente no tengo el multisim, pero subo el pcb que hice en pdf para que lo veas, gracias saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2014)

mario17farias dijo:


> Crimson lastimosamente no tengo el multisim, pero subo el pcb que hice en pdf para que lo veas, gracias saludos...



El diseño el PCB *no sirve de nada*, para el análisis 

Suponiendo que el PCB sea correcto:
¿ Como saber si los componentes fueron correctamente colocados ?
¿ Como saber si los valores de los componentes son correctos ?

Lee estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola fogo, creo que no segui el consejo tuyo de machucarme los dedos y sucumbi a la tentación de conectar y probar y creo que mis TIP pasaron a mejor vida, todavia no los medí. Y lo de los componentes que mencionas, son los correcctos según el esquema, y fueron correctamente colocados, aún así le volveré a echar un vistazo. saludos....


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 29, 2014)

Buenas señores agradezco la ayuda que me están brindando, procedí a checar nuevamente el pcb y me dí cuenta que faltaba unir la pista de la base del transistor BC327 a la resistencia de 150 ohm  y el capacitor de 10uf, pequeño y gran detalle, voy a desoldar los TIP de la placa y procederé a medirlos, corregiré la pista que falta con un pequeño puente, esta vez me haré de una lampara serie para meterle corriente, Crimson y Fogonazo les comento despues los resultados.


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola Mario, ok a la pista faltante, pero eso simplemente anula el protector de sobrecorriente, acá el asunto es ver qué pasa con la tensión en la salida del parlante, si es 0V o si tira a positivo o negativo. Ojo que los TIP35 aguantan una buena calentada sin problemas, si se hubieran quemado se ponen en corto, y te explotan las resistencias de 0,39 ohm.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 29, 2014)

Tienes razón Crimson, veré eso antes de realizar cualquier ajuste. Me diste esperanzas otra vez con mis TIP, ahora estoy en el laburo, apenas llegue me pondré en campaña.
Saludos...


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola Señores, hice el puente a la pista faltante, saque los transistores fuera de la placa para medirlos (todos), según la hoja de datos la lectura esta OK, procedí a soldarlos nuevamente e hice la prueba de voltaje a la salida del parlante como sugirió Crimson, utilizando las pinzas de cocodrilo, al darle alimentación me da una lectura de 0.01 voltios que creo esta bien, pero esta vez los TIP se calentaron excesivamente asi como los TIP29C y 30C, con las resistencia blancas. Debo aclarar que con la temperatura que levantaron, no paso nada serio. En fin, no me quiero dar por vencido, alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## crimson (Dic 30, 2014)

Si hay 0,01V en el parlante está bien, hay un problema en el multiplicador de Vbe o algún transistor trucho que está molestando. No podemos descartar una oscilación tampoco.
¿Los transistores de salida están con el disipador o al aire? Conviene que estén con el disipador colocado.
¿La entrada de audio está a masa, o en su defecto, el preset de entrada a mínimo volumen?
Una prueba que se puede hacer es cortocircuitar entre colector y emisor el MPSA42 que sensa la temperatura del disipador. Esto haría que trabaje en clase B, sin corriente de reposo, para saber si la falla enstá en el bias o en algún driver con fugas. Ergo; unir con un cablecito las bases del TIP29 y el TIP30. Ahí no tendría que calentar nada.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola Crimson los TIP estan conectados al disipador, el TR multiplicador de vbe sería el MPSA42 que va pegado al disipador? de ser asi, me acabo de dar cuenta que le puse un poliester de 2.2nf en lugar de un electrolitico de 2.2uf, explicaría la defirencia de valores, el exceso de temperatura en los TIP ? De ser así genial, sino, hago las pruebas que mencionas. Saludos....


----------



## crimson (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola Mario, no, no influye para nada en el bias, sólo mejora los agudos del amplificador. Fijate el tema del MPSA42 del disipador, si le puenteás colector y emisor no tendría que calentar nada. Si es así es que hay un problema en el circuito de este transistor (alguna R o el preset). Si sigue calentando es algún transistor trucho (con fugas).
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Ok Crimson haré las pruebas que mencionas cuando llegue a casa. Saludos...


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola Crimson acabo de hacer la prueba que me sugeriste y efectivamente al puentear el emisor con el colector el MPSA42, no calienta nada, tambien lo tengo conectado con una lampara serie por si tenga algun corto por ahí pero nada, la lampara no prende nada, le puse una de 100W es mucho? por otro lado, al referirte a " (alguna R o el preset) " lo que me quieres decir es que aparte del TR MPSA42, puede ser una resistencia o el preset del bias? entendí bien? saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2014)

Mario17farias , la estás re-complicando sin necesidad , te sugiero uses el diseño original de plaqueta de ese amplificador que ya está recontra probado .

Porque se sumam errores de diseño , errores de quizás transistores puestos al revés (o error tuyo o los que vienen al revés de lo que dice el datasheet) , mucha posibilidad de transistores falsos , valores erroneos de resistencias  que no se ve claramente si es rojo o anaranjado , azul o gris ; y todo eso sumado .

Entonces te sugiero hagas la otra plaqueta y veas si la hacés andar , con eso vas a descubrir el posible problema de transistores y demases. Una vez andando podés pasar todo a tu plaqueta 

Saludos !


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Te entiendo Dosmetros, pero creeme que el unico error que encontré fue la falta de una pista y nada mas, ademas, el unico cambio que hice fue poner las resistencias de 0.39 de forma vertical y nada mas, lo demas todo igual, me inclino por lo que mencionó Crimson, que el TR MPSA42 tiene problemas, aquí en Paraguay tambien tenemos que lidiar con componentes falsos, tambien verifiqué todos los TR con el esquema de Crimson y la disposición de las patas es la correcta. Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2014)

A los transistores les tenés que medir el hfe con el tester y te tiene que dar razonable , o sea algo de 200/300 para los de señal , algo de  80/100 para excitadores  y de 10/50 para los de salida.

Con eso confirmás las patas y te asegurás mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## crimson (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola Mario, no es tan complejo el asunto, se limita al multiplicador de Vbe. Probablemente el transistor tenga mucha ganancia, sólo hay que bajar el valor de la resistencia de 2K2 entre colector y base, a, digamos 1K5 o 1K2, hasta que el transistor "entre en rango". Veamos un circuito:

Acá vemos cómo funciona, entre colector y emisor pasa una corriente (lo más constante posible) de, digamos, 5mA. Si el preset está todo corrido hacia la base, se tiende a saturar el transistor y te da una tensión de, digamos 1V y pico. Cuando la base está a potencial de masa, el transistor está al corte, por lo que hay casi 12V entre C y E.
¿Cuánto necesitamos? Aproximadamente 1,8V para que empiece a drenar corriente en los transistores de salida. 
En tu caso, puede suceder que la resistencia de 2K2 _sea insuficiente_ para llevar a casi saturación el transistor, por eso, tiene más tensión C y E y los finales toman más corriente.
Revisá bien esa parte, *sobre todo el valor del preset*, y de última baja la resistencia entre C y B del MPSA42.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Dic 30, 2014)

Dosmetros: haré lo que me dices, voy a medir el hfe de los TR.

Crimson: Probaré cambiando  primero el MPSA42, luego bajare el valor de la resistencia que mencionas, el valor del preset es de 4.7k les comento los resultados Saludos...


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola gente, de nuevo por aquí, todavía no pude comprar otro MPSA42 porque sencillamente solo lo tienen en  la misma casa de donde lo compre, estuve viendo posibles reemplazos para el mismo y encontre que el BC538 es lo mas cercano, misma disposición de patas, EBC, la unica diferencia esta en el voltaje que manejan, puesto que el MPSA42 maneja 300V y el BC538 80V pero creo que igual me serviría en vista que al amplificador lo alimento con +-33V estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2015)

Bc546 - 80v
bc547 - bc560 - 50v

El bc538 es un excitador (driver) , es demasiado 1 A para señal


----------



## crimson (Ene 6, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> ... todavía no pude comprar otro MPSA42 porque sencillamente solo lo tienen en  la misma casa de donde lo compre,



¿Y si probás bajando la resistencia de 2K2 a 1K5? Probablemente el transistor no esté malo, sino que tiene poca ganancia.
Saludos C


----------



## magomac (Ene 6, 2015)

Armé este ampli para probar y debo decir que me sorprendió gratamente, hace rato que buscaba uno con buena potencia a +-33v.. 
Calienta poco, suena bien, lo probé al re-mango y es como si tuviera limitador por que no parece distorsionar como otros.
El preset de entrada probé uno de 22kΩ, pero al máximo entra un ruido infernal como si oscilara,tuve que bajarle un poco hasta que desapareció el batido ese.
 Al mismo tiempo armé el P3A, ambas versiones de "Master C",una para cada canal como pa comparar y suenan bien los 2, con ligeras diferencias por ej. calienta menos el asp80 
Medí el voltaje CE en el mpsa y tengo 1,76v.
La corriente de reposo por ahora está en aprox 38mA.
Tengo algunas preguntas si no es inconveniente.
-Corriente de reposo recomendada con R de 0.33Ω?
-El capacitor de 10uF lo puse de 160v NP electrolítico(no encontré de menos volt), es correcto?
-Los capacitores de 2,2uF los puse electrolíticos de 50v polarizados(no encontré NP) es correcto?
-El preset de 10kΩ lo puedo reemplazar por un potenciómetro, o debo conservarlo y ademas 
ponerle un potenciómetro para controlar la entrada?

de antemano muchas gracias
slds.


----------



## crimson (Ene 6, 2015)

¡Buenísimo magomac! Son amplificadores simples pero rendidores.


magomac dijo:


> calienta menos el asp80


El ASP80 es justamente optimizado para que no caliente, pensado para adaptar un amplificador en lugares con un disipador pequeño.



magomac dijo:


> -Corriente de reposo recomendada con R de 0.33Ω?


Yo los uso con no más de 20mA y anda fenómeno.


magomac dijo:


> -El capacitor de 10uF lo puse de 160v NP electrolítico(no encontré de menos volt), es correcto?


Ningún inconveniente, desde 16V para arriba va bien.


magomac dijo:


> -Los capacitores de 2,2uF los puse electrolíticos de 50v polarizados(no encontré NP) es correcto?


No hay problemas tampoco, sólo respetar la regla mnemotécnica: si el par diferencial es PNP va el positivo hacia las bases, si es NPN el negativo va hacia las bases.


magomac dijo:


> -El preset de 10kΩ lo puedo reemplazar por un potenciómetro, o debo conservarlo y ademas
> ponerle un potenciómetro para controlar la entrada?


Yo lo conservaría, porque así te asegurás que el amplificador no trabaje a más volumen del permitido antes que distorsione, pero es a gusto del armador.

Saludos C


----------



## magomac (Ene 6, 2015)

De lujo, gracias por la info y por lo de la regla mnemotécnica.

Acabo de bajar el bias a 20mA, bajó la temperatura,pero apareció una pequeña distorsión,
mucho mas notoria en el P3A que en el ASP80.
Debería aumentar el bias un poquito mas?
Ahora.. 
-cuanto sería la máxima I de reposo que se podría implementar?
-mejora el sonido?

Tengo buen disipador y podría ventilar si fuera necesario.

slds.


----------



## crimson (Ene 7, 2015)

magomac dijo:


> Acabo de bajar el bias a 20mA, bajó la temperatura,pero apareció una pequeña distorsión,
> mucho mas notoria en el P3A que en el ASP80.
> Debería aumentar el bias un poquito mas?



Hola magomac, aquí entra a tallar el "para qué" lo vas a usar. Si es como amplificador hogareño, te conviene subir la corriente de reposo (40mA) porque normalmente en una casa no se usa siempre a todo volumen, generalmente se usa a un volumen moderado sino te echan...
En el caso mío, estos bichos son usados a alto volumen permanentemente, entonces la distorsión por cruce no es notable, pero sí el calentamiento, por eso prefiero trabajarlos a baja corriente de reposo. Es el viejo problema de la sábana corta... si me tapo la cabeza se me enfrían los pies...
Saludos C


----------



## magomac (Ene 7, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> generalmente se usa a un volumen moderado sino te echan...



espero que no..

muchas gracias..


slds.


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola magomac, me alegra que hayas quedado satisfecho con los resultados, eso me motiva mas a sacar adelante mi plaquita je.je. nunca dude de este "bichito" aquí en paraguay hace un calor de perros, y de repente dedicarle un poco a la electronica cuesta bastante si no tenes un aire acondicionado, pero en breve estare comentando mis resultados.


----------



## magomac (Ene 8, 2015)

Gracias a ti compañero por postear la pregunta..
 Entrale con confianza que está probado..
Si necesitas mediciones como para comparar con el tuyo,
solo chifla...

slds.


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola magomac, podrías subir unas fotos de tu ampli terminado? si es posible del derecho y volteado? es solo para curiosear.


----------



## magomac (Ene 12, 2015)

Es la versión de crimson, no le cambié nada.
ahi estoy en ajuste de bias..





de abajo no pude sacar foto por que ya esta montado..

slds.


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 12, 2015)

Señores, ya hice los cambios en la placa, puse el TR 2N3904 el lugar del MPSA42, debo decir que las pruebas de hfe no las hice porque mi multimetro no responde o no me da lectura cuando introduzco las patas en los agujeros para medir. Por lo demas, hice las mediciones normales de los mismos y no encontre diferencias entre las patas, midiendo cada uno de acuerdo a la hoja de datos. 
Procedí a darle alimentación conectado a una lampara serie y medí la tensión entre la salida del parlante y masa, la lectura no es precisa puesto que es intermitente, lo que pude notar es que la lampara también hace el mismo efecto(intermitente) osea, no mantiene un nivel de intensidad. He  hecho en mas de una ocasión pruebas con lamparas serie, y cuando no hay ningún corto la lampara tiende a iluminarse de forma tenue pero constante, sin ninguna recaída o sencillamente no prende.

Ya baje el valor de la resistencia a 1.5 como sugirió Crimson, debo aclarar tambien que los TIP29 y 30C así como los finales siguen levantado temperatura, pero no como antes, digamos que comienzan entibiandose cuando conecto la alimentación, hice la prueba de puentear las bases de los TIP29 y 30C y al darle alimentación la lampara no prende nada, y por ende los TIP no calientan.

Saludos....


----------



## crimson (Ene 12, 2015)

¡Qué rebelde que está! Fijate de poner la punta roja en la base del TIP29 y la negra en la base del TIP30 y girar el preset totalmente a la izquierda (máxima resistencia), la tensión no debe superar los 1,8 o 1,9V y si es menor mucho mejor. El hecho que al poner en corto las bases no tome corriente y no caliente está bien, el asunto es cuando toma corriente, lo hace por demás. ¿No habrá alguna oscilación jorobando por ahí?
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Crimson de hecho que los dos presets estan girados totalmente a la izquierda, creeme que ya revise mil veces las pistas comparandola con el original tuyo y no encuentro nada anormal, no puedo determinar si estará oscilando porque no dispongo de instrumentos para esa tarea, hay alguna alternativa para comprobar eso? De hecho soy un aficionado a la electrónica y me falta mucho por aprender, pero creo que me defiendo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 13, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Crimson de hecho que los dos presets estan girados totalmente a la izquierda, creeme que ya revise mil veces las pistas comparandola con el original tuyo y no encuentro nada anormal, no puedo determinar si estará oscilando porque no dispongo de instrumentos para esa tarea, hay alguna alternativa para comprobar eso? De hecho soy un aficionado a la electrónica y me falta mucho por aprender, pero creo que me defiendo.



Una forma de eliminar las oscilaciones, es aumentando el valor del capacitor de 100pF que está entre base y colector del transistor mpsa42.

Si tenés capacitores a mano, probá con valores grandes al principio (tipo 1nF) y si ves que la cosa mejora, los vas bajando de a poco.

El tema con este capacitor es que si te pasas mucho, arruinás el ancho de banda del amplificador.


----------



## crimson (Ene 13, 2015)

Mario, hay que medir bien qué es lo que pasa en el 2N3904. Punta negra en el emisor punta roja en la base: debe medir entre 0,6 y 0,7V. Luego punta negra en el emisor y punta roja en el colector: debe medir entre 1,5 y 1,8 V y debe variar al toquetear el preset. Medinos y comentanos.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

0.2V (punta negra en emisor y roja en la base)

2.9V (punta negra en emisor y roja en colector)

debo mencionar que antes de esta sugerencia, cambie el valor del capacitor de 100pf a 1nf como dijo cosmefulanito.

y la medición es sin tocar el preset.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

No estará al revés (emisor-colector) ese transistor  ?


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

mmmmm..nop...antes de colocar el 2N3904 me fije en el datasheet y tiene las misma disposición de patas que el MPSA42, es más, me dispuse a medirlo y esta correcto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Cambiaste la resistencia de 2k2 por 1k5 o 1k2 ?


Antes , fijarse las patas en el datasheet era como la Biblia , Santa Palabra , pero ahora no 

¿ Por que mis transistores TO-92 tienen las *patas* en distinto órden ?


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Sí, cambie la resistencia de 2k2 por uno de 1k5 y tambien doy fé del comentario tuyo acerca de consultar el datasheet, pero como dije antes, lo medí antes de colocarlo al 2N3904

Por ejemplo los BC557 que compré tenían el simbolo "F" de fairchild y resulta que al medirlo, el colector tenía un valor mas alto que el emisor, eso teniendo en cuenta el datasheet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Estando apagado medí la resistencia entre base y emisor del VBE y verificá que varíe moviendo el preset.

Vas a tener que probar de invertir los cables del tester hasta que obtengas lecturas desde 0 a 4.700 Ohms


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Sí varía entre B y E, lo fui moviendo hasta obtener 4.8K, el valor del preset es de 5K, osea que lo gire todo a la derecha y obtuve esa lectura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Y a la izquierda debe darte 100 Ohms . . .  lo hace ?


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Te refieres a si esta giarado todo a la izquierda? si es así, la lectura es de 113.5  ohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

¿ En algún momento probaron hacer un puente entre las bases del *TIP29* y el *TIP30* ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Si , ya fué hecho : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-80w-ajuste-bias-126494/#post986361


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

Hice una simulación y es *"Bastante oscilero"*

¿ Probaron colocar un cerámico 120p en paralelo con la resistencia de 10KΩ de la realimentación ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Los cartelitos-medidores amarillos te dan frecuencias extrañas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los cartelitos-medidores amarillos te dan frecuencias extrañas



Sip, y el osciloscopio también


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Realimentación exactamente cual sería?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Realimentación exactamente cual sería?



La que va a la base del BC556 de la derecha, *R12* en mi simulación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Sip , la senoidal tiene frizaditos 

Aqui la otra simulación : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-80w-ajuste-bias-126494/#post985698


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

En la simulación de *"C"* no oscila, ¿ Me habré mandado algún moquito ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

A mi si me oscila la de C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A mi si me oscila la de C


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Hecho, le agregue un ceramico de 100pf porque es lo que tengo ahora, si lo alimento digamos por unos 10 a 15 segundos, me doy cuenta que uno de los TIP35C, el que recibe los +33V en el colector, calienta, pero no demasiado, el otro TIP se mantiene frio, asi como los TIP29c y 30C. Anteriormente cuando le daba tensión, se calentaban los finales asi como los 29c y30c. Tambien vuelvo a repetir que al hacer la medicion para comprobar que haya 0V en la salida de parlantes, el tester no me da una lectura constante, es decir no se mantiene fijo me marca entre 0 y 1V y la lampara  tampoco se mantiene constante, como ya dije antes cuando hago las pruebas con la lampara serie generalmente se prende el foco pero de forma tenue o directamente no prende.


----------



## magomac (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola Mario, te salió duro el condenao..

Prueba a darle 10mv de caida a la R del lado positivo, 
la lampara debería encender un poquito cuando ajustes.
Si no se mantiene el bias, el disipador es muy chico.
(procura medir que los tip estén debidamente aislados)

Métele música.
prueba con volumen bajo y la lámpara serie puesta.
ahi nos comentas que "escuchas"..

slds.


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Señores. creo que efectivamente es el preset, lo movi un poco (originalmente estaba girado todo a la izquierda) e hice de nuevo las pruebas que me sugirieron en especial la de Crimson, y las mediciones fueron las correctas según los valores típicos facilitados, los TR no calienta nada. Que pasó aquí?


----------



## crimson (Ene 13, 2015)

Es una "Fogosingularidad". Dentro de las Leyes de Murphy hay una que dice que los componentes electrónicos tienen maldad, lo que los lleva a comportarse de manera totalmente inesperada e incongruente, sólo para complicarnos la existencia. 
Por ahí debía estar la cosa, con 0,2 V en base ningún transistor puede "saturarse", siempre permanece al corte. Con esa tensión es lógico que calientes los finales.
En la vida real ese amplificador *no oscila*, quédense tranquilos que hay varios funcionando todos los días y andan bien, son justamente para eso, para un uso prácticamente continuo, con aceptable fidelidad y bajo costo de componentes.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Señores. creo que efectivamente es el preset, lo movi un poco (originalmente estaba girado todo a la izquierda) e hice de nuevo las pruebas que me sugirieron en especial la de Crimson, y las mediciones fueron las correctas según los valores típicos facilitados, los TR no calienta nada. Que pasó aquí?



¿ El preset es nuevo o lo recuperaste de algún lado ?
Podría ser que tenga falsos contactos y al moverlo se limpió y comenzó a hacer lo que debía. 



crimson dijo:


> Es una "*Fogosingularidad*". Dentro de las Leyes de Murphy hay una que dice que los componentes electrónicos tienen maldad, lo que los lleva a comportarse de manera totalmente inesperada e incongruente, sólo para complicarnos la existencia. . . .


----------



## magomac (Ene 13, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Es una "Fogosingularidad". Dentro de las Leyes de Murphy hay una que dice que los componentes electrónicos tienen maldad, lo que los lleva a comportarse de manera totalmente inesperada e incongruente, sólo para complicarnos la existencia.





Asi que por ahí andaba el asunto..
suerte en tu armado
slds.


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, realmente me tenía como loco el tema este, pero en fin, el ampli lo deje en el laburo, cualquier cosa o detalle estaré consultando, saludos....


Chicos a tener en cuenta la ley de murphy ja.ja.ja.



Fogo el preset es nuevo, todos lo componentes para este ampli los compre nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2015)

Pero eso te lo hacía un solo canal ?

Y el otro ?


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 13, 2015)

Ja.ja. Dosmetros, en realidad primero arme una etapa,  como pase el diseño de Crimson al pcb wizard, no quise arriesgarme armando las dos etapas al mismo tiempo, primero quería asegurarme que funcionara este


----------



## crimson (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola mario, la seguimos por acá. Recordá la figura de un post anterior, donde te explicaba el funcionamiento del multiplicador de Vbe. En forma sencilla:
Preset a 0 ohm = corriente de reposo elevada.
Preset a 5K ohm = corriente de reposo nula.
La corriente debe pasar por las dos resistencias... hay algo raro. Medilo así:

En algún punto del preset se estabiliza la corriente, con que caigan 8 a 15 mV en las resistencias así como está en el dibujo está bien. ¿lo estás probando en vacío, o sea sin parlante no?
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola crimson, como no tengo las pinzas de cocodrilo en el laburo, procedí moviendo el preset de a poquito, hasta tener una lectura de 7.2mA respetando el dibujo y disposición de las puntas del tester, lo curioso es que al mantener fijas las puntas del tester el valor mencionado va subiendo de a poco a 7.3,7.4,7.5,7.6 y así sucesivamente, eso es normal? o debe mantener un valor constante si o si?


----------



## crimson (Ene 14, 2015)

Es normal, tenés que dejarlo un rato y volver a ajustarlo luego de 15 minutos, cuando tomó algo de temperatura.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 14, 2015)

Crimson ya probe el ampli con señal a bajo volumen y anda super los TR no calientan nada, obviamente por el poco volumen, faltaría la prueba a un volumen razonable para ver como se comporta, lo bueno es que ya funciona haré lo que me indicas despues de los 15 minutos, y me alegra saber que es normal lo que te comente


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola gente, ayer hice las pruebas de sonido al amplificador, lo alimenté con una tensión de +-30v y le di señal de audio desde un celular, obviamente necesito un pre para aprovechar al maximo la potencia, pero para las pruebas que necesito ya me sirven, lo deje funcionando mas de quince minutos y luego me dispuse a regular de nuevo el bias, pero antes de eso se me ocurrió tocar los TIP29 y 30C , noté que el TIP29C calienta mas que el 30C es normal eso? no deberían calentar igual los dos? Tambien los TIP35C deberian calentar igual no?

Saludos....


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 23, 2015)

Gente disculpen por escribir de nuevo, solo quería agregar que cambie el pote que regula el bias y todo ok una potencia mas que aceptable para mis necesidades, "recomendado para uso bruto" como dice el amigo Crimson, ahora que ya he resuelto todos mis problemas con esta placa, me pongo a armar el otro canal. Saludos y gracias a todos por la ayuda que me brindaron


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> Gente disculpen por escribir de nuevo, solo quería agregar que cambie el pote que regula el bias y todo ok una potencia mas que aceptable para mis necesidades, "recomendado para uso bruto" como dice el amigo Crimson, ahora que ya he resuelto todos mis problemas con esta placa, me pongo a armar el otro canal. Saludos y gracias a todos por la ayuda que me brindaron





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ El preset es nuevo o lo recuperaste de algún lado ?
> Podría ser que tenga falsos contactos y al moverlo se limpió y comenzó a hacer lo que debía.




:cabezon: :cabezon: :cabezon:​


----------



## mario17farias (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola gente, de nuevo por aquí, estoy por terminar la segunda pcb del ampli, y despues de este, me gustaría armar el de 90 para otro cadaver que tengo (una Sony TAXX), estuve checando el pcb del mismo y note una diferencia entre el pcb del ampli de 80w, no me refiero al hecho de que tenga mas transistores, sino porque en la pista del preset (el pcb de 90w) la pata central va por una resistencia de 100ohm y de ahí a la base del MPSA42.
En cambio en la pista del preset (el de 80w) noto que la pata central va por la resistencia de 100ohm pero a la vez hace de reostato con una de las patas del prestet, ¿no habrá sido ese mi problema con el preset desde un principio?.
Saludos.....


----------



## crimson (Ene 28, 2015)

No, son dos formas distintas de hacer lo mismo. La idea es que la base no quede "a masa", porque el transistor quedaría al corte y tomaría mucha corriente de salida. Fijate que de una u otra forma, con el preset al mínimo, la base queda a 100 ohm de masa.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 18, 2015)

Quería compartir con ustedes algunas fotos del amplificador sometido a prueba de sonido, anda excelente, tambien me hice un videito del mismo, se me ocurrió poner en los finales los 2SC5200 que tengo "trucho" para probar y la verdad que funcionan, pero no le dí hasta el mango por temor a que exploten, ademas mis parlantes son de 3ohm y los conecte en serie para probar.
Recomendadisimo...
Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 125384​
Ojo con la orientación al disipador, así como está en la imagen está mal, las aletas deben quedar verticales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2015)

(Salvo que monte la plaqueta vertical )


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

O que coloque un forzador en uno de los lados..... Hay equipos comerciales que los laterales son de aluminio e internamente son aletados y llevan un forzador de cada lado...


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 18, 2015)

Se agradece la observación, en realidad este disipador lo utilizo para las pruebas de sonido nada mas, en realidad ira montado dentro del "ACOUSTECH" que se aprecia en la foto.


----------



## mario17farias (May 6, 2015)

Hola de nuevo gente, quisiera hacer una consulta, a esta placa que hice, puedo reemplazar los tip por los 2sc5200 , es que tengo dos pares, y de ser posible, que otros componentes debería reemplazar? tengo entendido que los c5200 aguantan buen voltage, yo lo quiero alimentar con +-46v, con estos cambios aumentaría en algo la potencia?.


----------



## crimson (May 6, 2015)

Sí Mario, con esa tensión te da fácilmente unos 100W, pero ponele un pequeño disipador a los transistores driver y fijate que el MPSA42 del VAS no caliente, de lo contrario vas a tener que inventarle un disipador con un pedacito de aluminio.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (May 7, 2015)

Gracias Crimson por la respuesta, otro dato que pasé por alto fué que el trafo tiene según mis calculos :
I = 380W / 72 V = 5,2 A  
Este me sirve para para una etapa stereo manteniendo los 100w por canal?
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2015)

Sí Mario, con esa corriente va bien si es para uso hogareño. Para uso más intenso a esas potencias estoy usando 36+36 a 6A y van bien, sin calentar.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (May 7, 2015)

a 100w por canal podría mover bien dos woofers de 15' que tengo?


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2015)

Depende de la calidad del parlante, pero por menos rendimiento que tenga el parlante, con un estéreo como el que pensás hacer,  para tu casa va sobrado.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola de nuevo por aquí, despues de algún tiempo estoy retomando las tareas de armado que dejé pendiente con este ampli que suena excelente, lo que me lleva a la consulta en esta oportunidad es que me arme un previo de la página de la rockola con el TA7630P, la misma funciona bien, lo que me llama la atención es que recien a la mitad del recorrido del potenciometro comienza a amplificar, el pote para el volumen es de 20K lineal como menciona el proyecto del previo.
Lo reemplacé por uno de 100K para ir probando la reacción, y mi sorpresa fué que el recorrido del pote para amplificar la señal se redujo notablemente, pero aún no consigo que amplifique al inicio del recorrido, no sé si me expresé bien pero esa es la idea, ya tengo las dos placas terminadas y nada mas me falta esta parte.
Adjunto el archivo del previo
saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

¿ Y si haces la prueba de colocar el potenciómetro que indica el fabricante del IC (10K) ? 


http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/toshiba/3469.pdf


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 2, 2015)

ya lo probé con 10k, y definivamente la diferencia lo noté al colocarle el pote de 100k
saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> ya lo probé con 10k, y definivamente la diferencia lo noté al colocarle el pote de 100k
> saludos...



El esquema de la Rocokola  coincide con el sugerido del fabricante, ¿ Verificaste eso ?


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 2, 2015)

si, estuve viendo que algunos valores en los componentes son diferentes, y mi pregunta es ¿en que etapa del previo sería decisivo reemplazar los componentes por los sugeridos por el fabricante? ¿eso me resolvería el problema del recorrido del pote expuesto al principio?
saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2015)

mario17farias dijo:


> si, estuve viendo que algunos valores en los componentes son diferentes, y mi pregunta es ¿en que etapa del previo sería decisivo reemplazar los componentes por los sugeridos por el fabricante? ¿eso me resolvería el problema del recorrido del pote expuesto al principio?
> saludos...



Hay que preguntarles a la rockola. Ellos lo diseñaron...


----------



## rafaelmr (Dic 6, 2016)

crimson dijo:


> ¡Qué rebelde que está! Fijate de poner la punta roja en la base del TIP29 y la negra en la base del TIP30 y girar el preset totalmente a la izquierda (máxima resistencia), la tensión no debe superar los 1,8 o 1,9V y si es menor mucho mejor. El hecho que al poner en corto las bases no tome corriente y no caliente está bien, el asunto es cuando toma corriente, lo hace por demás. ¿No habrá alguna oscilación jorobando por ahí?
> Saludos C



cuando el voltaje de base a base de los driver arrojan por encima de 1.8v-1.9v en mi caso 2.2v,
como podre bajar el voltaje con aumentando la resistencia de colector-base del multiplicador vbe

ya que estoy, los BAS se estan calentando, le inyecte señal audio limpio
nota: es un esquema distinto


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2016)

rafaelmr dijo:


> cuando el voltaje de base a base de los driver arrojan por encima de 1.8v-1.9v en mi caso 2.2v,
> como podre bajar el voltaje con aumentando la resistencia de colector-base del multiplicador vbe
> 
> ya que estoy, los BAS se estan calentando, le inyecte señal audio limpio
> nota: *es un esquema distinto*



¿ A que esquema te estas refiriendo  ?


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola quisiera saber si el transistor  MPSA42 que vá pegado al disipador lo podrìa reemplazar por otro de similares caracteristicas y que pueda ser sujetado con un tornillo como los TIP35C, disculpen la consulta pero es que me transtorna demasiado tener que buscar la forma de que el mpsa42 se quede bien pegado al disipador.
 saludos.

edito: la consulta formal sería preguntar si este mismo transistor posee otro tipo de encapsulado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2017)

Nop , tendrias que adarptar un BD139 o un TIP41 , y reajustar el Biass.

Fijate cual te serviría mejor ya que tienen las patas invertidas


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 7, 2017)

si vas a hacer un agujero para sostener un tip o bd, hace el agujero un poquito mas abajo, tornillo pasante y una arandela plana para apretar el tr y listo, nada del otro mundo


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok. entonces hago el cambio a esos valores, ahora el ajuste de bias lo hago teniendo en cuenta los mismos parametros originales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Si , la misma corriente


----------

